# WV Bear Hunting



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

Any west virginia bear hunters out there...where are the hot spots?


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

The monogahela national forest is the best spot for bear hunting especially around marlinton wv


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

is good as well. If you hunt that area have permission ,,some of the houndsmen get pretty particular! Mon. forest is good too better have a 4-wheel drive if your going over that way.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Near my familys cabin south of Marlington. Dad has had one put its palls on the windows and take a look. My dad makes a joke about the fact that used to be you saw **** dog boxes on the back of everyones trucks. Now all you see is bear boxs. I am going to try and make it down next year for my first bow hunt for them. I have acess to some land that is just loaded with them and I can pattern their feeding lanes.


----------

